# Now look what my dog did ...



## DaleH (Apr 1, 2021)

​When I woke up and my dog Bowie was laying on the back patio covered in dirt with a rabbit in his mouth. The rabbit's not bloody, just dirty.  My neighbor's kids raise blue ribbon rabbits, so I instantly knew it was one of their's, :shock: rot ro!
​
       
So I took the rabbit away from Bowie, rushed inside, and washed all the dirt off and dried it before my neighbors would wake up. It was sorta stiff, but I know some animals 'play dead' when afraid. I took it and placed it back in the cage in their backyard and then I ZOOMED back home; don't judge me ...  .
       
Not 30-minutes later my wife hears my neighbor's wife absolutely screaming ... so she goes out to see what's wrong?!? They told her that their pet rabbit had died 3-days ago and they had buried it ... but now it's back in its cage! :LOL2: 
 ​


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Apr 1, 2021)

Thanks for posting the story. Funny to me, probably not so much for you.


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2021)

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## GTS225 (Apr 1, 2021)

Lucy.....you got some 'splainin' to do........ :LOL2: [-X 

Roger


----------



## DaleH (Apr 1, 2021)

April Fools =P~


----------



## Kismet (Apr 1, 2021)

:roll: 

That is an old dog's tale, but wonderful nevertheless.

:roll:


----------



## GTS225 (Apr 2, 2021)

Where's the self-deprecating face palm emoji when you need it?
Guess you were fishing for suckers, huh? :lol: 

Roger


----------



## Ethan Connor (Jul 7, 2021)

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: Can't Stop laughing :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 
it seems your dog impressed everybody on this forum


----------

